# Using Lead and Solder For Lure Making



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I've used melted lead and soldering with lead based solders off/on(perhaps couple times a year on average) while making lures for many years(usually) trying to keep good ventilation in the work area, esp since all the "Warnings" came out many years ago. Now, early in my 7th decade, getting a mite "shakey" in my hands! Tying a lure on is a challenge anymore-for example W/O "cheater" glasses! A long off-hand rifle shot, forget it! Wondering if the two could be related or ?? Any other "sinker/lure molders" care to chime in?(Or plumbers??)


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

If it is, I'm in trouble..... believe that just comes with age, some sooner then others


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Who knows ???????


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I just reviewed the top 10 symptoms of lead poisoning and you're in the clear.


----------



## tsw (Sep 28, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> I just reviewed the top 10 symptoms of lead poisoning and you're in the clear.


Been pouring a lot of lead for 20 years, have a small lure business. Use safety measures, ventilation,gloves,glasses etc. I have my lead level checked every couple of years, when I have have bloodwork done for my 6 month check up. Never had anything show up . Talk to your doctor if you are worried!


----------

